# Beginners CNC router questions



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi forum members,

This is my first post (other than the introductory post) so I apologies in advance for such simple questions.

I have purchased a CNC router a low cost $700 Chinese one for now, as for the software I have Artcam and looking to buy Mack3.

I intend to create small hobby projects to begin with, such as wooden coasters for cups and simple name plaques that have a nice edge and a text name cut into the wood.

Do I need other software at this stage or indeed have I purchased the wrong software and will find that it’s not suitable?

And now a major question for me, what basic router bits would I need to buy, I current have a total of zero which tends not to be very helpful, but in all honesty when I run a search there are so many I don’t know where to start.

Thanks in advance for any help given, much appreciated.

GeorgeUK


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

For bits a great starter set should include:
1. Spiral 1/4 " end mill
2. A.5" 90 degree V carve bit.
3. A 1/4" ball nose
4. A 1/8" ball nose.


Witches bits you can make most signs and carvings.


I Use Aspire to design all my work. But Vcarve would do all that you describe wanting to do. Aspire comes into play if you want to creat your own 3D models.

Good luck


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for your help Scott


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Vectric is an excellent way to get into CNC. Their software is user friendly and works well with Mach3. You might consider starting with the most economic Cut-2D from Vectric as they have a very great policy that lets you upgrade as you want or your needs require. 

For router bits, I am a Whiteside fan. Whiteside Machine Company There are many other brands that are just fine, but it helps to get the bits from the suppliers that are noted for CNC. These are two sets from Whiteside that I would recommend to start. 
Whiteside 5pc Starter CNC Router Bit Set, 1/4 Shank, Whiteside 705
Whiteside Ball Nose CNC Router Bit Set, 1/4 Shank, Whiteside 703

Now, rethinking my recommendations, one of the first thing people with a new CNC learn is how to damage, break and torture the bits. DAMHIKT So, starting with some less expensive ones might be good until you get the hang of speed, feed and depth of cut for your machine and router.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Big 10-4 on breaking bits when you first start.

Also helps to turn the spindle on before you set it off.

Guess how I know?

HJ


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help and advice SteveMI and honestjohn.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Onsrud is another possible source for bits. They specialize in CNC tooling and have great customer service with advice on cutting depths and speeds. One of our members had been using Amana bits and tried Onsruds and said they were several times better.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Start out with cutting the pink or blue foam to learn on easier on your bits


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help and tips Cherryville Chuck and fixtureman.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I compiled a list of the bits I think are a good fit for beginners. They are all sourced through Amazon but you can take the info and find other sources. Here is a link. CNC Router Bit Starter Set - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> Also helps to turn the spindle on before you set it off.


Ah, the memories :frown:

Steve.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks bgriggs


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Big 10-4 on breaking bits when you first start.
> 
> Also helps to turn the spindle on before you set it off.
> 
> ...


You'd think the spindle would come on automatically when the project starts? 
I don't have to turn my laser on before the gantry starts moving. Sounds like the software is lacking some where


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Some of the spindles are not compatible with the software to turn them on. I had to add a controller card so mine will turn on when my files starts


----------

